# How long did you live in the home you grew up in?



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

And from what ages did you live there?

I lived in mine fulltime for 13 years. Ages 0-13. Then I lived there part time until about 16, and I haven't lived there since. I really miss it sometimes. I spent the vast majority of my life living in that place.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you moved many times how do you decide which was home?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

about 7 years. i moved when i was a baby and then stayed in this house until i was 8.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

komorikun said:


> If you moved many times how do you decide which was home?


I would say that's up to you to decide. What you classify as your home is more subjective if anything. But to make it easier I guess you could pick whichever house you lived in the longest during your childhood.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Been here or this general area since 12 so.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I was born while my dad was still in "college", so only a couple of years before they moved somewhere else for his "job".

The passive aggressive quotations are about how he went to a secondary school, a theological seminary, just to work as a preacher in a small church that only makes between $10k and $20k per year, without any type of benefits.

On top of that, they made the wonderfully intelligent decision to make five little kids that they would have to support, but couldn't. And to top it all off, instead of taking advantage of the affordable public school system, they would home school them in order to teach them that science isn't real and evolution doesn't exist. Cause you know, all of the riff Raff running around thinking that we didn't live with dinosaurs, sheesh.

Oh, and obviously he wouldn't let my mom work to help with the costs of this new child farm, because that would make my dad seem weak and pathetic. Nevermind the actual children throughout this whole ordeal. I think that gives you a decent idea of who my parents are.

My mom has told me before that kids are supposed to help support their parents, so maybe that's what they were thinking. Or that condoms are evil and pretty expensive when you think only with your penis several times a day (*cough*, I mean, when you procreate all day long as god has commanded).

And that's the type of expense that you have to pay for up front and can't just pass it on to your children once you've brainwashed them into being grateful for being alive, even if their lives are hell.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe 4 years, really hard to remember and I’ve moved so many times since that I’ve stopped counting, I just expect that’ll it’ll happen again sooner or later so I don’t have the kind of attachment to a single place that someone who has almost been there would have


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Depends on what you consider residing in a home. I moved a couple of times before this, but I lived in the house I consider my childhood home full time from age 4-7. Then my parents divorced and I would only spend the weekends every 2 weeks there and also the summer breaks from age 8-15. So I didn't truly live there but I had access to it for quite some time.

I consider it my family home though because my grandfather built the house, and it's hosted all of my core family members at some point and then some (dad, mom, step mom, step sister, uncle, grandparents).

Made me think: I've moved 8 times before turning 18. And right after turning 18 I made another big move lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Our house was across the street from my grandmother's and there were times my mom would take me and my brother over there for extended periods while my dad was not doing so well. We officially moved out of that house when I was like 14 or so and have moved regularly since.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I've lived in same house since I was born.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I lived in a bungalow for the first 5-6 years of my life, and been in my current home for the past 25 years.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

The longest I ever lived in one place as a kid was 3 years. As an adult, my record is 4 years. 

I can't say I formed a strong attachment to any of the places that I've lived.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I spent about the first 12 years in the same "home". I do remember the jolt of moving from there because it was the only home I'd ever known and it seemed like I had been there forever (I had, as far as my brain was concerned). 

The next place was maybe 2 years. The next was more like 1 year. The next was about the same. The next was maybe 2-3. 

Instability was the name of the game in my childhood. There was nothing I could count on to not change drastically from one day to the next. And I have always hated drastic and sudden changes. To this day it throws me for a loop.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

We moved a couple times but I've been in my current home for 10 years now, since I was 10 years old.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I spent about the first 12 years in the same "home". I do remember the jolt of moving from there because it was the only home I'd ever known and it seemed like I had been there forever (I had, as far as my brain was concerned).
> 
> The next place was maybe 2 years. The next was more like 1 year. The next was about the same. The next was maybe 2-3.
> 
> Instability was the name of the game in my childhood. There was nothing I could count on to not change drastically from one day to the next. And I have always hated drastic and sudden changes. To this day it throws me for a loop.


I've heard that can be pretty traumatizing, especially for someone who is senaitive to it. I imagine it was hard to make any friends as well.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

0-18, 21-now


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I was in that house for 17 years, this is my second house now. (lol 17 wasn't even on the poll).


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I lived in my childhood home for 8 years. I was there from 1-9 years old.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The longest I lived in one place growing up was 5 years and there we lived in 3 different houses.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

12-13 years would be my best guess.

I was there from 0 - 13 years of age.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lived in this same house all my life. Sleep in the same bedroom I always have, even.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I spent the first 2 weeks in another house, but I spent the next 14 years in "the house I grew up in". Then 4 years at another place. Since then I've lived in about 12 other places.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Ages 0 through 21. (Then a couple years with my parents at another house before moving out.)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

14-16 years.

Chose the wrong poll option tho.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Over 25 in total. I left home periodically to study/work, but eventually I've always ended up to come back. I can't find a suitable career path for me and I struggle constantly with basic part-time jobs. I know I didn't handle my life well, but my country doesn't offer many opportunities either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SolutionX said:


> I've heard that can be pretty traumatizing, especially for someone who is senaitive to it. I imagine it was hard to make any friends as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 Actually, that was one thing I never had too much trouble with. I wasn't ever a popular kid (never wanted to be) but I usually made a couple of friends wherever I was. I was never lonely. Occasionally, I acquired bullies while attempting to acquire friends. Some of the people I chose to hang out with were initially reasonably friendly and became hostile later. I was often attracted to people who had big personalities. And those kinds of people can be hard to get along with.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

There isn't such a thing as a stable home when you're poor.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

About 12 years. And then my father went nuts and we had to run for our lives, literally.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Up until age 9, then we moved on Christmas day 1985 from Pittsburgh to outside Houston. One year and five months later, we moved back to Pittsburgh into the same house (we had rented it to cousins). I moved out at age 22.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

About 7-8 years. I moved back here for 6th grade. I've lived in the house before that when I was very young and my biological parents were still together, but my memories of that time are very vague. There were also two brief periods (2-3 years?) right after that where I lived in my native country, one with my mom under a rented apartment, and another with my grandparents. At the moment I've semi-moved out to live in dorms.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I've lived in the same house all my life.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

First three years of life I lived in a rented farm house and than they bought a house two counties over. I lived in that house for 22 years. Then I moved out when I was 25.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Few different houses. Few years each house. I wouldnt say i grew up but yeah i did spend the vast majority of my early conscious existence limited to those houses. They were my world.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

If childhood ends at 13 I lived in three homes at that point. Just put the last one as I spent the longest there


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Had 11 different places to call home with the parents until I moved out at age 22, they liked to move a lot I guess.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Before Going off to Uni: Moved around over 7 times for various reasons. One house got destroyed in a hurricane. I lived there for about 5 or 6 years before that happened?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

4-19 was one house. Loved the house and the area..my mums decor..not so much


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

Same house from zero to present.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Nearly 24 years. I felt bad for leaving it when we moved, but I don't miss it. Sometimes I forget it's a different house, and I go to use light switches that aren't there.


----------



## Goodlntentions (Apr 28, 2018)

I moved 2 times in total.
Am living in my own home since 5 years now and lived with my mom till i was 20.


----------

